# Edwin Richards Quarry, Rowley Regis, May 2011



## TranKmasT (May 19, 2011)

This site owned by Midland Quarry Products closed in 2008 after finally running out of stone. There had been quarrying on the hills for over 200 years. It used to quarry the local stone called "Rowley Rag"


> Rowley Rag was a volcanic dolerite stone quarried in the stone quarries (known locally as the 'Quacks') of the Rowley Hills in the West Midlands of the United Kingdom. During the 1980s and 1990s, the quarry on Rowley Hill in Rowley Regis was used as a landfill site. There is now a golf driving range on top of this disused quarry and landfill.
> 
> The main use of the Rowley Rag stone was in the production of road surfaces.












​Wish I'd discovered this sooner. You might see from the map that there would of been more buildings and machinery originally. Unless they were dismantled quickly, scrapped or re-used. Would of made a more exciting explore.​​









. 




















































. 




Some signs of a fire fight. A xenomorph appears to of melted through the ceiling. 








. 







*Thanks for listening.​*


----------



## themousepolice (May 19, 2011)

oyamyamate. bostin find kidda, me lioke


----------



## night crawler (May 19, 2011)

Good explore there looked a great place to wander round.


----------



## Foxylady (May 20, 2011)

Excellent find...love the excavations. Still some interesting buildings, by the look of it too. Love your pic of the sump tank. Good stuff.


----------

